# 3 low cost LED light review



## Lonestarbandit

Guys,


I am clueless with all aspects of LED with regard to planted Tankdom. I currently have just standard old hooded 1 fluorescent tube old aqueon style lights not intended for plant growth.
I do have so called plant bulbs in them but I am certain that effect is limited.
I DO have a decent dual t5 I think slimline freshwater coralife fixture with 2 bulbs in it on a small "plant growth" nursery as it were.
So. Main question. Will THIS: 
Beamswork 48" DA 120 6500K LED Aquarium Light Pent Freshwater Plant Discus 120x 0.50W






Be sufficient for a LIGHTLY planted low tech 55g? I am not looking to go high tech or drop a lot of coin.
I am not doing dosing or using ferts as I have shrimp in this community tank.
I am just hoping this would be superior to that ancient one fluorescent tube lights from the 80s.

I also saw these: 




But surely these are too underpowered to do any good?
Again I am but a confused old man with this LED stuff and you all are the oracles of wisdom with Planted Tanks.


----------



## jeffkrol

Lonestarbandit said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> I am clueless with all aspects of LED with regard to planted Tankdom. I currently have just standard old hooded 1 fluorescent tube old aqueon style lights not intended for plant growth.
> I do have so called plant bulbs in them but I am certain that effect is limited.
> I DO have a decent dual t5 I think slimline freshwater coralife fixture with 2 bulbs in it on a small "plant growth" nursery as it were.
> So. Main question. Will THIS:
> Beamswork 48" DA 120 6500K LED Aquarium Light Pent Freshwater Plant Discus 120x 0.50W
> Amazon.com : Beamswork 48" DA 120 6500K LED Aquarium Light Pent Freshwater Plant Discus 120x 0.50W : Pet Supplies
> 
> 
> Be sufficient for a LIGHTLY planted low tech 55g? I am not looking to go high tech or drop a lot of coin.
> I am not doing dosing or using ferts as I have shrimp in this community tank.
> I am just hoping this would be superior to that ancient one fluorescent tube lights from the 80s.
> 
> I also saw these: Amazon.com : Beamswork EA Timer FSPEC LED Aquarium Light Freshwwater Plant Extendable (120cm - 48") : Pet Supplies
> 
> But surely these are too underpowered to do any good?
> Again I am but a confused old man with this LED stuff and you all are the oracles of wisdom with Planted Tanks.


So I take it your not up to "wizz bang" full bells and whistles LED like the Current plus pro?


----------



## Lonestarbandit

jeffkrol said:


> So I take it your not up to "wizz bang" full bells and whistles LED like the Current plus pro?


Would it help if I said I have no idea what that even was and it sounded like a battery charger?
Looked that up and found they want 240 or so for it.
Yes that looks very nice but again lightly planted tank and that's way out of my survivability factor.
That is to say the odds that my wife won't kill me for spending more money on my tanks.


----------



## jeffkrol

Lonestarbandit said:


> Would it help if I said I have no idea what that even was and it sounded like a battery charger?
> Looked that up and found they want 240 or so for it.
> Yes that looks very nice but again lightly planted tank and that's way out of my survivability factor.
> That is to say the odds that my wife won't kill me for spending more money on my tanks.


Ok so lets go "old school" a bit.. The 2 beamsworks you posted have a lumen output of 5200
The "colorful" one is 2500 lumens..
a t5 can be 2700 to up to 5700 lumens but not quite equivalent due to a few factors such as geometry, spectrum and reflectors..

Soo the 5700 lumen led is close to a 2 tube t5 in effective delivery..

The colored one.. not even close...

Consider 1/2 to 1W/gallon for leds for moderately good light.. but don't really abide by it.. It is a really crude ballpark figure..


----------



## Lonestarbandit

jeffkrol said:


> Ok so lets go "old school" a bit.. The 2 beamsworks you posted have a lumen output of 5200
> The "colorful" one is 2500 lumens..
> a t5 can be 2700 to up to 5700 lumens but not quite equivalent due to a few factors such as geometry, spectrum and reflectors..
> 
> Soo the 5700 lumen led is close to a 2 tube t5 in effective delivery..
> 
> The colored one.. not even close...
> 
> Consider 1/2 to 1W/gallon for leds for moderately good light.. but don't really abide by it.. It is a really crude ballpark figure..


I figured that weak colored one was pointless.
And at least I have a idea now to compare it to thanks!

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol

Lonestarbandit said:


> I figured that weak colored one was pointless.
> And at least I have a idea now to compare it to thanks!
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


Well, it isn't pointless if you get 2... The colored LED's add a lot of "pop"....


----------



## SNAXX

I have the one you listed first. My tank is tall, 22" which makes it harder to get light to the bottom. The light is doing a great job. No CO2, no pro fert regimen. I use root tabs and Flourish. Here's a pic. The only thing I'm not too fond of is the color. It just drowns everything in whitish/yellow light. The plants love it though.


----------



## SNAXX

If you use a glass top you could drop down to the 36" to save some money.


----------



## Lonestarbandit

True but with the hoods I have there is no room for 2 deep.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk



SNAXX said:


> If you use a glass top you could drop down to the 36" to save some money.




But buying the glass top and the light wouldn't save me any money 

Bump:


SNAXX said:


> I have the one you listed first. My tank is tall, 22" which makes it harder to get light to the bottom. The light is doing a great job. No CO2, no pro fert regimen. I use root tabs and Flourish. Here's a pic. The only thing I'm not too fond of is the color. It just drowns everything in whitish/yellow light. The plants love it though.


Very nice. I see the tint you are talking about but my ancient florescent are just as bad. If the plants like it that is the main thing.
And surely as a side effect it uses less juice?


----------



## SNAXX

That plan required you to have the glass tops already in use. No savings for you! 


120 x .5 w ...... 60 w. It's going to be very hard to find an effective light that uses less juice than your Coralife light. The Beamswork does a good job at a few more watts.


----------



## Lonestarbandit

SNAXX said:


> That plan required you to have the glass tops already in use. No savings for you!
> 
> 
> 120 x .5 w ...... 60 w. It's going to be very hard to find an effective light that uses less juice than your Coralife light. The Beamswork does a good job at a few more watts.


No no the coralife is on a small 25 tall? (think that's the size) all 3 55g have those ancient 80s hoods 1 bulb each side t5 I think it is.
So compared to those old school ancient lights that Beamworks should be quite an upgrade for the plants.
And isn't that always the case, no savings for me.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshism

My 6500K Beamswork 72" 13100 lumen has been timed to turn on for 10 hours a day every day. Been growing dwarf hair grass and it is bright. I've had it for 2 years now. Great bang for the buck. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Boreas

That DA 120 has 104 x 6500k (daylight) LEDs and 16 x actinic (very blue) 16000k? LEDs. The pictures aren't accurate. I looked at buying the same light from that seller and didn't because of the blue lighting tint it would have overall.


----------



## jeffkrol

Lonestarbandit said:


> No no the coralife is on a small 25 tall? (think that's the size) all 3 55g have those ancient 80s hoods 1 bulb each side t5 I think it is.
> So compared to those old school ancient lights that Beamworks should be quite an upgrade for the plants.
> And isn't that always the case, no savings for me.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


I'm in the process of setting up a 55gal and needed an interim light.
Cheap-ish LED shop light.3300 lumens and 4200k.
Quite neutral overall. 
Should be around 30-40
PAR at the substrate..just
resting on top of the tank. Doesn't get hotter than about 110F at the ps end..
$35
http://www.menards.com/main/mainten...4423574927-c-7495.htm?tid=1821631025078522679


----------



## Lonestarbandit

Not bad except all my tanks are in the living room and aesthetically well...... the wife would have a fit with the shop light. Functionally and value for dollar that would be a treat!

Bump:


Boreas said:


> That DA 120 has 104 x 6500k (daylight) LEDs and 16 x actinic (very blue) 16000k? LEDs. The pictures aren't accurate. I looked at buying the same light from that seller and didn't because of the blue lighting tint it would have overall.




Are there two models now? I seem to see one version for freshwater uses all white LED?


----------



## jeffkrol

Lonestarbandit said:


> Not bad except all my tanks are in the living room and aesthetically well...... the wife would have a fit with the shop light. Functionally and value for dollar that would be a treat!
> 
> Bump:
> 
> 
> 
> Are there two models now? I seem to see one version for freshwater uses all white LED?


all those kind of really narrow down your choices.. 
Amazon.com : Beamswork 48" DA 120 6500K LED Aquarium Light Pent Freshwater Plant Discus 120x 0.50W : Pet Supplies

There is one cheap light built on the old beamswork chassis that is 1)really low priced and 2)has enough "alternate" diodes to add a lot of pop to colors in the aquarium.
48" is $32.90
States 1/2W diodes but nothing to prove it/ Old style were .1W making it a bit under whelming..




> 0.5W 24"/36"/48" Multi-Color LED Aquarium Light Full Spec Plant Fish Tank Lamp


156 total diodes :


> 132pcs (8000K,0.5w)
> 12pcs blue (460nm, 0.5W)
> 4pcs green (500nm)
> 4pcs (465nm)??? "pink"
> 4pcs (625nm) red


Power supply listed doesn't give me any confidence in the .5w "rating"..
Could output from under 30w to 70-ish watts..
If it wasn't for the fact that I will re-purpose the shop light in the future I would have tok the chance on this unit. Looked like fun..
Tried to verify ANY specs but seller is just really a pass through goods company 

Check the worlds marketplace.. 
191377449511


----------



## Lonestarbandit

jeffkrol said:


> all those kind of really narrow down your choices..
> Amazon.com : Beamswork 48" DA 120 6500K LED Aquarium Light Pent Freshwater Plant Discus 120x 0.50W : Pet Supplies
> 
> There is one cheap light built on the old beamswork chassis that is 1)really low priced and 2)has enough "alternate" diodes to add a lot of pop to colors in the aquarium.
> 48" is $32.90
> States 1/2W diodes but nothing to prove it/ Old style were .1W making it a bit under whelming..
> 
> 
> 156 total diodes :
> 
> 
> Power supply listed doesn't give me any confidence in the .5w "rating"..
> Could output from under 30w to 70-ish watts..
> If it wasn't for the fact that I will re-purpose the shop light in the future I would have tok the chance on this unit. Looked like fun..
> Tried to verify ANY specs but seller is just really a pass through goods company
> 
> Check the worlds marketplace..
> 191377449511


I saw those. Do you think that's enough light for a sparsely planted tank??


----------



## jeffkrol

Lonestarbandit said:


> I saw those. Do you think that's enough light for a sparsely planted tank??


At worst it appears to be either 1/2 the power of the Beamswork.. or equal..

Let put it this way, it was on my short list of "temporary" lights, preferring more high tech multi-channel controllable lighting.. but would have considered a second if needed.. 
I've never considered 6500k to be my "go to" color choice in LED's for both looks and plant growth.. The 8000k are slightly richer in blue so you don't get the "yellow" as much (though to be honest this is not my main point against them)but you have the asst. colors...
I was also tempted to buy it just to see "exactly" what they were selling..and possibly upgrading the ps to "push" .5W out of the diodes.. 
My though was they were putting .5W diodes in but not pushing the current necesary to drive them to .5w.

bottom line is it should grow some plants just fine, just don't expect miracles..


----------



## Lonestarbandit

jeffkrol said:


> At worst it appears to be either 1/2 the power of the Beamswork.. or equal..
> 
> Let put it this way, it was on my short list of "temporary" lights, preferring more high tech multi-channel controllable lighting.. but would have considered a second if needed..
> I've never considered 6500k to be my "go to" color choice in LED's for both looks and plant growth.. The 8000k are slightly richer in blue so you don't get the "yellow" as much (though to be honest this is not my main point against them)but you have the asst. colors...
> I was also tempted to buy it just to see "exactly" what they were selling..and possibly upgrading the ps to "push" .5W out of the diodes..
> My though was they were putting .5W diodes in but not pushing the current necesary to drive them to .5w.
> 
> bottom line is it should grow some plants just fine, just don't expect miracles..




Well then, since the price is more than right though I would like the brighter beamworks it would seem a test would be in order for the benefit of the Planted Tank community. 
I think I will pick up one of those low cost cheapies since you figure its enough for low amount of plant growth and see what we can see. Looks a bit sketchy to me but lets see what happens.
As I have 3 55s as plants propagate and I have more to spread to other 55s I will get the bigger beamworks and maybe the last 55 I will get that 24 hour satellite one. 
In the end all my ancient lights will be in storage and we can find out how good or bad as the case may be the cheap options are!

Bump: Order placed. Cant be worse than my ancient fixtures. Though I could be wrong lol.


----------



## Boreas

Lonestarbandit said:


> Are there two models now? I seem to see one version for freshwater uses all white LED?


If you look at the link to amazon, the DA 120 that specific seller is selling has 16x Actinic LEDs. I emailed him asking for clarification because the pictures show all daylight 6500k. He hasn't bothered to fix the pictures.

There are quite a few different generations of Beamswork lights, with no real order or sense to it all. I'm picking up this light locally on Monday.

LED Aquarium Lighting Freshwater Bright


----------



## Lonestarbandit

Boreas said:


> If you look at the link to amazon, the DA 120 that specific seller is selling has 16x Actinic LEDs. I emailed him asking for clarification because the pictures show all daylight 6500k. He hasn't bothered to fix the pictures.
> 
> There are quite a few different generations of Beamswork lights, with no real order or sense to it all. I'm picking up this light locally on Monday.
> 
> LED Aquarium Lighting Freshwater Bright


Excellent keep us updated.
be fun to see how the cheaper options stack up.
I ordered that last Gen Knock off Multi Color.
We will see how we all get on lol.


----------



## Lonestarbandit

Also ordered 1 set of glass tops 
There goes my saving anything lol.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## SNAXX

Oops, did it here too... I have the Beamswork ELF 1200, not the DA 1200. DA has actinics so the light will be far more blue/white than my light. The picture is my light, the info isn't.


----------



## Lonestarbandit

I don't have it yet but further research indicates:
(surprise surprise) wattage is being highly overstated on the beamworks line. 
IE the early gen was .01 not .2 watt and the so called .5 watt are actually .02 if the Australian guys review is correct. 
Makes me wonder what the "pent" and supposed 3w models truly are.....


----------



## jeffkrol

Lonestarbandit said:


> You know looking at the electrical specs on that multi color thing I ordered..... I am afraid they are going to be .01 watt not .5 watt LEDS. Holy cowpatties. That's wont grow squat if it is......


That was what I was getting at earlier.. PS doesn't match the drapes..
12v 2.6A 156 diodes..
Worst case is 15W of actual LED output.. equiv to a 30W fluorescent
The "listed" power supply is rated at about 30W...


----------



## Lonestarbandit

jeffkrol said:


> That was what I was getting at earlier.. PS doesn't match the drapes..
> 12v 2.6A 156 diodes..
> Worst case is 15W of actual LED output.. equiv to a 30W fluorescent
> The "listed" power supply is rated at about 30W...


Yes... wonder if that will still grow plants?
(keeping in mind I am NOT heavily planted)


----------



## jeffkrol

Lonestarbandit said:


> Yes... wonder if that will still grow plants?
> (keeping in mind I am NOT heavily planted)





> I am just hoping this would be superior to that ancient one tube light from the 80s.


If this grew plants, that will grow plants... 

worse comes to worse add a variable voltage ps to it and boost the voltage to no more than 131/2-14V..
Should increase the output w/ minimal risk of a complete overheat..


----------



## Lonestarbandit

Good point....

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol

Lonestarbandit said:


> Good point....
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


See my sneaky suspicion is they are using .5W "class" diodes (as a selling point) but not upgrading the board or power supply..Offers interesting possibilities..
Maybe..
W/ luck the ps is listed incorrectly...or they are pushing it (careful use of the terminal current limiting resistors) to its limit, driving .5W diodes at .2W.. 
The Chinese.. gotta love em....


----------



## Lonestarbandit

This sounds a lot like work lol unless I can find a cheap variable voltage supply say 12-15v.
Then there is if course the risk of things going pop lol namely LEDs or the board.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol

Lonestarbandit said:


> I don't have it yet but further research indicates:
> (surprise surprise) wattage is being highly overstated on the beamworks line.
> IE the early gen was .01 not .2 watt and the so called .5 watt are actually .02 if the Australian guys review is correct.
> Makes me wonder what the "pent" and supposed 3w models truly are.....


Think they meant .1 or .2.. 
SMD LED Comparison,Lumen Chart,Know differences of LEDs
Many can be deduced by dimensions.. 
SMD 5050 is 5x5mm
smallest output diode (on the above chart) .06W is a 3528 3.2 x 2.8mm

none of the constant voltage lights LED's are really driven at their "rated" capacity.. 

When you get the light hang it about a foot away from a lux meter (some phones have an app available) and we can guessitimate PAR.
Picked a foot as a fair baseline. Tanks somewhat concentrate light so the farther you do "free air" away from the light, the more likelihood of more error..


----------



## Lonestarbandit

jeffkrol said:


> Think they meant .1 or .2..
> SMD LED Comparison,Lumen Chart,Know differences of LEDs
> Many can be deduced by dimensions..
> SMD 5050 is 5x5mm
> smallest output diode (on the above chart) .06W is a 3528 3.2 x 2.8mm
> 
> none of the constant voltage lights LED's are really driven at their "rated" capacity..
> 
> When you get the light hang it about a foot away from a lux meter (some phones have an app available) and we can guessitimate PAR.
> Picked a foot as a fair baseline. Tanks somewhat concentrate light so the farther you do "free air" away from the light, the more likelihood of more error..


Yes I have one of those apps. Light should be here on the 15th. Then we shall see what is what.


----------



## Lonestarbandit

jeffkrol said:


> Think they meant .1 or .2..
> SMD LED Comparison,Lumen Chart,Know differences of LEDs
> Many can be deduced by dimensions..
> SMD 5050 is 5x5mm
> smallest output diode (on the above chart) .06W is a 3528 3.2 x 2.8mm
> 
> none of the constant voltage lights LED's are really driven at their "rated" capacity..
> 
> When you get the light hang it about a foot away from a lux meter (some phones have an app available) and we can guessitimate PAR.
> Picked a foot as a fair baseline. Tanks somewhat concentrate light so the farther you do "free air" away from the light, the more likelihood of more error..


And quite possible the Aussie got it wrong. Makes sense to be .1 and .2 watt as that would fall in line with industry buzzwords like single bright and double bright.


----------



## Lonestarbandit

jeffkrol said:


> That was what I was getting at earlier.. PS doesn't match the drapes..
> 12v 2.6A 156 diodes..
> Worst case is 15W of actual LED output.. equiv to a 30W fluorescent
> The "listed" power supply is rated at about 30W...




That isn't the only one "off".
look at these specs on another supposed .5 watt.
Something doesn't seem right here either.


Fixture Size: 47.75" x 5.00" x 1.00" (Add 0.65" in height with bracket installed)

LEDs Count: 66
4400 Lumens
Super energy efficient 0.5 watt high output LEDs
66x 6,500K LED
Use 48 watts


----------



## jeffkrol

Lonestarbandit said:


> That isn't the only one "off".
> look at these specs on another supposed .5 watt.
> Something doesn't seem right here either.
> 
> 
> Fixture Size: 47.75" x 5.00" x 1.00" (Add 0.65" in height with bracket installed)
> 
> LEDs Count: 66
> 4400 Lumens
> Super energy efficient 0.5 watt high output LEDs
> 66x 6,500K LED
> Use 48 watts


first off you need to know system watts vs diode watts..
Secondly .5W LED's can be run at more or less wattage than rated..

Point of the above is somewhat the lumen efficiency 67lumens per diode.. regardless of what they are driven at unless you are concerned w/ such power matters.. 

At .5W that would imply a 134 l/watt efficiency Possible but not likely..and not at constant voltage.. but that would explain some of the watt discrepancy in the overall system..
Over driving the .5W at say.7w would give you a lumen efficiency of around 100 l/w which IS a current common output factor..
And makes the math closer, considering other system losses (terminating resistor power losses, power supply losses).

There is a trend to list diode watts vs complete system watts but it is not real common yet..

.5W "rating" is no more a real factor then the tire pressure rating on your car..Depends how much you fill it..


----------



## Lonestarbandit

actual led wattage in aquarium lights - Bing video

Straight awesome lol. Was laughing hysterically and been educated at the same time.
Sometimes Aluminum doesn't solder well he says...... that was not soldering that would have passed any QC I am familiar with rofl.


----------



## Lonestarbandit

jeffkrol said:


> first off you need to know system watts vs diode watts..
> Secondly .5W LED's can be run at more or less wattage than rated..
> 
> Point of the above is somewhat the lumen efficiency 67lumens per diode.. regardless of what they are driven at unless you are concerned w/ such power matters..
> 
> At .5W that would imply a 134 l/watt efficiency Possible but not likely..and not at constant voltage.. but that would explain some of the watt discrepancy in the overall system..
> Over driving the .5W at say.7w would give you a lumen efficiency of around 100 l/w which IS a current common output factor..
> And makes the math closer, considering other system losses (terminating resistor power losses, power supply losses).
> 
> There is a trend to list diode watts vs complete system watts but it is not real common yet..
> 
> .5W "rating" is no more a real factor then the tire pressure rating on your car..Depends how much you fill it..


So "it depends what your definition of is is".[emoji12] 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Lonestarbandit

Let me correct myself I have ancient T8s on all the 55g tanks NOT t5. 
T5 is a double tube fixture on my 20g.
ALSO I purchased a 96 led supposedly high lumen 48" for a song @ under 27 bucks its also on the way.
Its power supply says it puts out 4 amps but that's probably fluff lol.
So soon I will have 2 different lights to review for you NEITHER being beamworks but I believe the second one I just ordered is but simply rebranded. (Brand is a so called Aquaneat)
Wife just texted me the no brand multi color one just showed up so we shall see what it looks like once we get off work!


----------



## Lonestarbandit

So. At about 12" away 2265 give or take on the lux meter.
About 7200 @ 1'.
As a reference at 12" a single t8 is at about 650.
Here is with the 2 T8s








This is with the multicolor led 48" which isn't really a 48" Got a bit screwed there.








This is night mode








This is on old grungy hoods so lighting will be even brighter when glass tops arrive. Yes I hadn't flipped the brackets yet as I just was testing.
This is just as arrived pics
























Thoughts so far:
Much greater amount of light than T8 singles. (cell phone cam fails to do justice to the difference)
Much greater penetration of light at depth
Much slimmer profile
Likely much less power consumption
Fish coloration is enhanced quite a bit. Former washed out colors now have pop
So far an excellent deal barring LED failure etc
Now I await the aquaneat of supposedly brighter LEDS I also ordered then we can have a comparison.
But so far as compared to T8 old tech loses LED new tech wins.
Caveat: Unsure if the LED will provide correct plant nutrition IE correct wavelength.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol

2265 x .015= 34 PAR.. Spectrum will be fine.. 
Guesstimate barring any other measurements
Any hot spot color banding visible?
What is the power supply rated at??
If they fail, they will fail in small groups.. not a real deal killer if just a few..

don't like the wall wart power supply.. need an upgrade.. 
THAt is the real failure point.. but any 12V switching power supply will do..

From a crazy diy perspective, I'd take that fixture , add a voltage adj. ps and a tc-420 to it.. Now you can at least ramp it up and down and by slightly tweaking the voltage push more output out of it.
The downside.. adds $45 to it and is only 1 "channel"


----------



## Lonestarbandit

jeffkrol said:


> 2265 x .015= 34 PAR.. Spectrum will be fine..
> Guesstimate barring any other measurements
> Any hot spot color banding visible?
> What is the power supply rated at??
> If they fail, they will fail in small groups.. not a real deal killer if just a few..


Power supply CLAIMS 12vdc @ 3.8a 
Also CLAIMS 48 Watts with a stuck on sticker on the wallwart pack. (I figure marketing)
No color banding I can see.


----------



## Lonestarbandit

That TC-420 is a crazy bit of kit, probably could get same effect with less bells and whistles from the world marketplace, but I see your point.
Also the actual ability to auto ramp up ramp down is sweet.
I used to have a 13.8 PS around for running a mobile Ham rig in the house but no idea where it is... think it was a 12a....


----------



## jeffkrol

Lonestarbandit said:


> Power supply CLAIMS 12vdc @ 3.8a
> Also CLAIMS 48 Watts with a stuck on sticker on the wallwart pack. (I figure marketing)
> No color banding I can see.


No your probably pushing 30W at the diodes.. which is fine.. Certainly not .1W each.. 

AFAICT an overall good deal as long as you don't want things too fancy..

Bump:


Lonestarbandit said:


> Power supply CLAIMS 12vdc @ 3.8a
> Also CLAIMS 48 Watts with a stuck on sticker on the wallwart pack. (I figure marketing)
> No color banding I can see.


No your probably pushing 30W at the diodes.. which is fine.. Certainly not .1W each.. 

AFAICT an overall good deal as long as you don't want things too fancy..

Seems I screwed myself again.. didn't you pay like $32??? 
Seems they jacked it to $40


----------



## Lonestarbandit

So 34 Par is a lot brighter than I had envisioned. Is it sufficient for light to moderate plant growth then?
Clearly heavy growth is another animal and that is not the purpose I have for this cheap fixture.


----------



## jeffkrol

Lonestarbandit said:


> That TC-420 is a crazy bit of kit, probably could get same effect with less bells and whistles from the world marketplace, but I see your point.
> Also the actual ability to auto ramp up ramp down is sweet.
> I used to have a 13.8 PS around for running a mobile Ham rig in the house but no idea where it is... think it was a 12a....


amps don't matter as long as you are over.. 
Never found computer programmable interface at "retail" (Aduino and a Mosfet aside) cheaper than the tc-420 when you hunt. It varies by demand.. Sometime $25-ish.. most of the time a bit more.. $35 is about max for most.
mEanwell will get you to 13.2V.. close to max. you would want ot exceed.. though the design limit is probably close to 14v.. most likely..
http://www.meanwell.com/mw_search/RS-150/RS-150-spec.pdf
At 150W you can run 3... 

Checked "most likely" specs and they are running at least .2W /diode..

Can you see the numbers on the small resistors on the board?.. Guessing around 220


----------



## Lonestarbandit

Look here lmao. Those silly imperialist buyers they did not know....yes say it is 48 wattzzzzz









Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Lonestarbandit

jeffkrol said:


> amps don't matter as long as you are over..
> Never found computer programmable interface at "retail" (Aduino and a Mosfet aside) cheaper than the tc-420 when you hunt. It varies by demand.. Sometime $25-ish.. most of the time a bit more.. $35 is about max for most.


IK lol In earlier days I was once an aircraft electrician.  Stop sabotaging me idiot auto incorrect!

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk

Bump:


jeffkrol said:


> No your probably pushing 30W at the diodes.. which is fine.. Certainly not .1W each..
> 
> AFAICT an overall good deal as long as you don't want things too fancy..
> 
> Bump:
> 
> No your probably pushing 30W at the diodes.. which is fine.. Certainly not .1W each..
> 
> AFAICT an overall good deal as long as you don't want things too fancy..
> 
> Seems I screwed myself again.. didn't you pay like $32???
> Seems they jacked it to $40


Yes they seemed to have raised the price!
That 96 LED one I just ordered is still 26.93 shipped. Unbeatable if it turns on lol.


----------



## jeffkrol

Lonestarbandit said:


> So 34 Par is a lot brighter than I had envisioned. Is it sufficient for light to moderate plant growth then?
> Clearly heavy growth is another animal and that is not the purpose I have for this cheap fixture.


So you bought a budget light and are going to complain it is too much light??

Forgive my sense of humor..

anyways a $3 in line manual dimmer will fix that..


----------



## Lonestarbandit

jeffkrol said:


> So you bought a budget light and are going to complain it is too much light??
> 
> Forgive my sense of humor..
> 
> anyways a $3 in line manual dimmer will fix that..


Never lol. Just a simple observation it delivered more than I expected which is a good thing!

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol

Lonestarbandit said:


> That 96 LED one I just ordered is still 26.93 shipped. Unbeatable if it turns on lol.


I kind of liked the colored one. They ruined it for me.. LOL..
Splitting hairs over $6 geesh..I'm even annoying myself..


----------



## Lonestarbandit

jeffkrol said:


> I kind of liked the colored one. They ruined it for me.. LOL..
> Splitting hairs over $6 geesh..I'm even annoying myself..


That is rather bourgeois of you LMAO man up and buy one before they run out lol.
Think of the cheap fun to be had.....although last time I heard that said it didn't end well.....lol


----------



## jeffkrol

Lonestarbandit said:


> buy one before they run out lol.
> Think of the cheap fun to be had.....although last time I heard that said it didn't end well.....lol


Hear you there... 
Problem is I always build my own.. so I look at fixtures like this as "parts".. My wife looks at them like "not another guy mess"... 
Lets just say I build to make myself happy. and my standards are low..

Besides China rarely runs out.. 

for later:
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/threads/results-of-my-par-testing.364238/


----------



## Lonestarbandit

Lol. I hear that. Wife is going to kill me when the second fixture shows up.
She doesn't know I ordered another one.
Also China may not run out but they seem to have a propensity to raise prices.  
Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Boreas

Lonestarbandit said:


> That isn't the only one "off".
> look at these specs on another supposed .5 watt.
> Something doesn't seem right here either.
> 
> 
> Fixture Size: 47.75" x 5.00" x 1.00" (Add 0.65" in height with bracket installed)
> 
> LEDs Count: 66
> 4400 Lumens
> Super energy efficient 0.5 watt high output LEDs
> 66x 6,500K LED
> Use 48 watts


The info on that website is wrong as well. it should read 96 x 6500k LED @ 0.5w

That's the light I bought. I'm happy with it, to my eye it's much brighter than my old dual T8 light. We'll see how the plants do. I'd be interested to see what your Lumen meter says when you receive it. It's advertised as 4400 lumens.


----------



## Lonestarbandit

jeffkrol said:


> 2265 x .015= 34 PAR.. Spectrum will be fine..
> Guesstimate barring any other measurements
> Any hot spot color banding visible?
> What is the power supply rated at??
> If they fail, they will fail in small groups.. not a real deal killer if just a few..
> 
> don't like the wall wart power supply.. need an upgrade..
> THAt is the real failure point.. but any 12V switching power supply will do..
> 
> From a crazy diy perspective, I'd take that fixture , add a voltage adj. ps and a tc-420 to it.. Now you can at least ramp it up and down and by slightly tweaking the voltage push more output out of it.
> The downside.. adds $45 to it and is only 1 "channel"




BTW I hate you for mentioning the TC420. 
Now I'm gazing dreamily at it and stand alone power supplies.
Visions of sunrise and sunset dancing in my head.....


----------



## jeffkrol

Lonestarbandit said:


> BTW I hate you for mentioning the TC420.
> Now I'm gazing dreamily at it and stand alone power supplies.
> Visions of sunrise and sunset dancing in my head.....


you can use the included power supply w/ that you know.. 
tc-420 has a 4A limit per channel.. your light would only be on one..
48/12=4 funny huh..
you have 3 left for color strips here and there..


----------



## Lonestarbandit

Suppose one could also attach some cheap LED strips for color and run on separate channels....

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## SNAXX

Lonestarbandit said:


> jeffkrol said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2265 x .015= 34 PAR.. Spectrum will be fine..
> Guesstimate barring any other measurements
> Any hot spot color banding visible?
> What is the power supply rated at??
> If they fail, they will fail in small groups.. not a real deal killer if just a few..
> 
> don't like the wall wart power supply.. need an upgrade..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAt is the real failure point.. but any 12V switching power supply will do..
> 
> From a crazy diy perspective, I'd take that fixture , add a voltage adj. ps and a tc-420 to it.. Now you can at least ramp it up and down and by slightly tweaking the voltage push more output out of it.
> The downside.. adds $45 to it and is only 1 "channel"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I hate you for mentioning the TC420.
> Now I'm gazing dreamily at it and stand alone power supplies.
> Visions of sunrise and sunset dancing in my head.....
Click to expand...




jeffkrol said:


> Lonestarbandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I hate you for mentioning the TC420.
> Now I'm gazing dreamily at it and stand alone power supplies.
> Visions of sunrise and sunset dancing in my head.....
> 
> 
> 
> you can use the included power supply w/ that you know..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tc-420 has a 4A limit per channel.. your light would only be on one..
> 48/12=4 funny huh..
> you have 3 left for color strips here and there..
Click to expand...

Is the TC420 striclty time control? What I'm imagining is it controls each channel seperately, so sunrise sunset would be acheived by programming the lights in sequence. Either way, you guys got my attention. RGB's are coming to my Beamswork at some point.


----------



## jeffkrol

Each channel has an individual program. There are point limits per channel ( ie. 10/channel or so, sorry use it but never really did much but set and forget to run 4 channels)
complete on/off/fade per channel.
You plug it into a usb port and download a "scheme" to it.After that it runs independently except for a few things. Like on program..off, Time set, and test mode..IF I remember correctly.
Software is a bit clunky

Bump:


SNAXX said:


> RGB's are coming to my Beamswork at some point.


easily doable and there is a thread somewhere here all about it..
One person had one channel as a back light.. Was really cool..
start here:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...timer-pro-works-beamswork-led-fixtures-3.html
and this:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/627826-beamswork-double-hi-lumen-30-gen4-2.html


----------



## SNAXX

jeffkrol said:


> Each channel has an individual program. There are point limits per channel ( ie. 10/channel or so, sorry use it but never really did much but set and forget to run 4 channels)
> complete on/off/fade per channel.
> You plug it into a usb port and download a "scheme" to it.After that it runs independently except for a few things. Like on program..off, Time set, and test mode..IF I remember correctly.
> Software is a bit clunky
> 
> Bump:
> 
> 
> SNAXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> RGB's are coming to my Beamswork at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> easily doable and there is a thread somewhere here all about it..
> One person had one channel as a back light.. Was really cool..
> start here:
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...timer-pro-works-beamswork-led-fixtures-3.html
> and this:
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/627826-beamswork-double-hi-lumen-30-gen4-2.html
Click to expand...

Good deal. Sounds like my next project. 

I'm suscribed to the Beamswork mods thread. I saw how they added the rgb strip lights. Kept the possibility in the back of my head after I tried just running my old Coralife fixture in tandem. That fixture just puts out way too much heat for only 2 T5's. My new Colormax tube only lasted a few months as well. I saw the thread with the backlight set up too, great looking. Was fairly simple how he did it.


----------



## Lonestarbandit

So my versatops came today and for reasons known only to God himself they will NOT fit 2 of the 3 55g tanks by a teensy fit.
The one they do fit is not the the tank they were intended for. They also fit the 20 tall but it already has a glass top.
See this is what happens to me every time I go for cheap fun. 
So clearly for 55g versa tops are not. At least in the case of 2 of my 55s.
So what in Gods own name has gone wrong???
the man number is 29024 of the ones I bought.


----------



## jeffkrol

Lonestarbandit said:


> So my versatops came today and for reasons known only to God himself they will NOT fit 2 of the 3 55g tanks by a teensy fit.
> The one they do fit is not the the tank they were intended for. They also fit the 20 tall but it already has a glass top.
> See this is what happens to me every time I go for cheap fun.
> So clearly for 55g versa tops are not. At least in the case of 2 of my 55s.
> So what in Gods own name has gone wrong???
> the man number is 29024 of the ones I bought.


The ones I use are the "twin tube" type:
Aquarium Hoods & Canopies: Aqueon Versa-Tops
Aqueon 29350 which should be the same overall dimensions as what you ordered.
ODDLY the f&s dimensions (and good fit) are really different..
Aqueon:
24.6
vs "the other" 24"
23.4"
Or the f&s one
23. 3/16

Aqueon » Versa-Top? Hinged Glass Tops | Products


----------



## Lonestarbandit

Oh for cruds sake. Yes I purchased aqueon brand from fosters and smith. A great deal BUT only fit the one 55. 
So what you are saying is I will forced to pay full whack for another brand.
This cheap fun is not working right. Do your 55s have the slightly fatter mid brace?
I did NOT order the twin tube but the other 24.
The only difference I see is twin tube has more glass IE depth.
The width is my problem as it was just a bit too wide to fit the other 2 55g tanks.


----------



## jeffkrol

Lonestarbandit said:


> Oh for cruds sake. Yes I purchased aqueon brand from fosters and smith. A great deal BUT only fit the one 55.
> So what you are saying is I will forced to pay full whack for another brand.
> This cheap fun is not working right. Do your 55s have the slightly fatter mid brace?
> I did NOT order the twin tube but the other 24.
> The only difference I see is twin tube has more glass IE depth.
> The width is my problem as it was just a bit too wide to fit the other 2 55g tanks.


f&s lists both types of 24" as 23 3/16

I got the twin tube type and it fits perfectly. 

My 55 openings are 23 5/16"
The Aqueon 29024 wouldn't fit. the Aqueon 29350 (both 24") would.
Annoying huh..
Aqueon » Versa-Top? Hinged Glass Tops | Products

Taking it to a glass cutter to trim them is what some did..This is not an uncommon problem.

BTW F&s lists the 24 tube top as mfg #29050 not 29350..


----------



## Lonestarbandit

Ok I am way too tired maybe this will make sense in the AM.
What number should I order from. F+S for the twin tube then lol

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol

Lonestarbandit said:


> Ok I am way too tired maybe this will make sense in the AM.
> What number should I order from. F+S for the twin tube then lol
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


no I made somewhat of a mess with it myself.. apparently f&s numbers for the non "twin tube" top are wrong...

As I said you aren't the first that had this issue.. 
http://www.amazon.com/All-Glass-Aqu...=dp_db_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

I think I just got lucky picking the twin tube one..
Just remember the front hinged part is only 3" of glass..


> 24" Twin-Tube (Mfg# 29050), CD-930975, $16.99


Why it is $4 more than the other 24" is another mystery..

also keep in mind when you attach the rear plastic skirt.. fits better upside down..

Next question for Aqueon "WHY" a brown hinge. They make "clear"..
Finally decided to write to them.


----------



## Lonestarbandit

So to confirm the twin tube from f&s will be narrower and fit the other 55s? That's what I seem to be getting from the above?
Also why brown indeed. I have wondered that for years. My tank trim is black why must I have a brown pull.
I wondered that when I bought my 20 tall cover years back.
Why not clear or black? Stores generally don't sell fake wood grain aquariums any more why the persistence with the brown pull.
I believe sheer laziness is the answer. They have a relative lock on the market so why change.


----------



## jeffkrol

Lonestarbandit said:


> So to confirm the twin tube from f&s will be narrower and fit the other 55s? That's what I seem to be getting from the above?
> Also why brown indeed. I have wondered that for years. My tank trim is black why must I have a brown pull.
> I wondered that when I bought my 20 tall cover years back.
> Why not clear or black? Stores generally don't sell fake wood grain aquariums any more why the persistence with the brown pull.
> I believe sheer laziness is the answer. They have a relative lock on the market so why change.


All I can say is mine were (twin tube) and fit my 55gal..Glass measures 23 3/16 wide..
3" and 6" glass panels.
11 1/2 deep w/ plastic strip attached..


My main concern was the hinge. Clear at least lets some light through..


----------



## Lonestarbandit

Mine look just like some of those Amazon photos. 
Just that sliver too wide.
Rediculous being non standard lol
Yes I know you wanted clear hinge panels and I agree.
I was just voicing my objection to the brown pulls as well.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Lonestarbandit

Oh for the love of..... Now the twin tubes are out of stock lol.


----------



## Lonestarbandit

So the other cheap fixture arrived and boy it is cheap by comparison. Less sm leds and a wimpy looking power pack.
I was very disappointed in the quality and construction.
Much more cheaply built in construction even the heat sink is smaller and wimpier.
Oddly it IS bright enough to be better than the 2 t8 I had in my unplanted giant danio clown loach tank.








































Previous light setup. This phone cam doesn't show the drastic difference I can see.
















I now have ordered my last LED 55 GAL light a FSPEC Beamworks and the timer.
We shall see what those are like in a few days. Luckily it LOOKS to be a clone or vise versus of the no name first LED light I like so much with the addition of the timer plug in the beamworks.
Oh the lux meter is about 2700. Using Jeffs earlier formula we find 2700 x .015 = 40.5 PAR.
Odd given I think that is quite a bit more than my full spectrum off brand reviewed earlier but this has alot less leds and smaller package all around.
This is not a full spectrum but just white and blues. Which is why it went on the non planted tank.
I wouldn't purchase this aquaneat branded light again given its tinier switch it's smaller size and just overall cheapness unless space was at a premium.
I don't think it will last as long as the others esp this tiny micro switch.








It feels very weak and is half the size of the switch in the other fixtures.
















This may not show up the best but the whole light is about half as wide at the most 3/4 and much less substantial.
Also about half as thick.
Also I am aware of my evap lol. Adding water to all tanks at this very moment.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Lonestarbandit

Remarkably the horrible cheap fixture is still working 24 hours later I am shocked.
Otherwise, I am wondering if this junk light has higher rated LED.
Strange it should outpower a fixture with bigger p/s and more LED.....

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol

Lonestarbandit said:


> Remarkably the horrible cheap fixture is still working 24 hours later I am shocked.
> Otherwise, I am wondering if this junk light has higher rated LED.
> Strange it should outpower a fixture with bigger p/s and more LED.....
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


Well drive current to LED's can be flexible..so less leds driven harder = more output. Power supply will not really tell that story..
Measure the actual volts out of each brick.. for curiosity.
A small change her can greatly increase the output..


----------



## Lonestarbandit

jeffkrol said:


> Well drive current to LED's can be flexible..so less leds driven harder = more output. Power supply will not really tell that story..
> Measure the actual volts out of each brick.. for curiosity.
> A small change her can greatly increase the output..


Good point. When it stops flooding with rain outside and I can get to my multimeter which I thoughtlessly left in the car we shall see.:nerd:
The downside of married life. I have 3 multi meters but yet all have been magically relocated. Where? God only knows.
I am reasonably sure one is in the center console of my car where she cant find it and relocate it lol.


----------



## Lonestarbandit

Only able to find my cheap harbor freight throw away meter. No idea where my fluke is. Wonder why she only hides the expensive stuff.
Tried to measure with this junk meter but it isnt being cooperative.
Then again continuity on this one doesn't work either so prob time for a new 5 buck meter lol
So no Amp ratings but did find the cheap one is driving harder 12.19vdc (nice fixture) vs 12.42vdc (el cheapo) so what you have stated is exactly correct.
Reasonable to extrapolate the amps on El-cheapo are also higher.
Neither of these volts are particularly high. They must be underdriving quite a bit for reasons of longevity?


----------



## Boreas

Interesting. My Beamswork 48" LED is not the same as that Aquaneat. I thought it was just rebranded, but the Aquaneat looks like a cheaper knock off. I definitely don't have the same feeling about the quality of the Beamswork version. Though I'm no electrician.


----------



## Lonestarbandit

I was not clear. I intended to say my Yescom MULTISPEC light looks like the beamworks knock off.
(In retrospect the Yescom is superior to the Beamworks and FAR superior to the Aquaneat. Any of these are still superior to my old T8 stuff).
Not the cheap aquaneat. Lol.
I wouldnt buy another Aquaneat.
I have ordered a real beamswork FSPEC and a beamswork timer.
Those should be here in a few days. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol

Lonestarbandit said:


> So no Amp ratings but did find the cheap one is driving harder 12.19vdc (nice fixture) vs 12.42vdc (el cheapo) so what you have stated is exactly correct.
> Reasonable to extrapolate the amps on El-cheapo are also higher.
> Neither of these volts are particularly high. They must be underdriving quite a bit for reasons of longevity?


Seems most of these series boards are based on an "automotive standard" where they need to survive the alternator/battery surges of up to 14V more or less..


----------



## Lonestarbandit

I'm curious to see if Beamworks is the same chassis as the nice no name FSPEC

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Lonestarbandit

So found these CORRECT specs not as exaggerated for the 1st Yescom multi color light.
Notice the wattage.
That said so far this is my favorite light so far even with low wattage specs. 
Waiting on the Beamworks FSPEC and see if it remains so. 
Also not sure why I would want to grow algae lol


Upgraded Colorful Full Spectrum LED Aquarium Light with Extendable Brackets is great for your aquariums. It is not only helps algae to grow more luxuriant, but also makes your aquatic plants have vivid color and adds ornamental value of your aquariums. 

Package Contents:

*1x LED Aquarium Light

*1x Adaptor

*2x Extendable Brackets 

Specification:

*Aquarium Light:156 LEDs

*Fits for Aquarium Size:45″- 50″ Aquarium

*White LEDs:132pcs(8000K,0.1w)

*Blue LEDs:12pcs(460nm, 0.1W)

*Green LEDs:4pcs(500nm, 0.97W)

*Overall Size of Light:45-1/2″L x 5″W x 1-1/4″H

*Pink LEDs:4pcs (465nm, 0.1W)

*Red LEDs:4pcs (625nm, 0.08W)

*Adaptor Power:Input:100-240V 1.0A; Output:12V 2.6A

*Size of One Extendable Bracket:10-3/4″L x 4-1/4″W x 1″H

Product Features
◾Bright LEDs with 5 colors, full spectrum LEDs and makes phycophyta vivid
◾3 optional control modes: All LEDs On / Only Blue LEDs On / Close
◾Extendable bracket makes LED light fits different size aquariums in extendable range
◾Aluminium alloy shell, much durable than those lights made of plastic
◾High efficiency, low energy dissipation, save cost, extend LEDs life span


----------



## jeffkrol

Lonestarbandit said:


> So found these CORRECT specs not as exaggerated for the 1st Yescom multi color light.
> **Adaptor Power:Input:100-240V 1.0A; Output:12V 2.6A*
> Notice the wattage.


you still have a mystery don't you..




> Power supply CLAIMS 12vdc @ 3.8a
> Also CLAIMS 48W


156 diodes..

45.6W ps round up to 48. 

Measure the diode package in mm.......
I'm pretty sure they are .2W or greater..
A kill-o-watt meter would help too...

the 12v 3.8A ps could run .2w diodes but w/ resistor losses they would not be close to .2W each...


----------



## Lonestarbandit

jeffkrol said:


> you still have a mystery don't you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 156 diodes..
> 
> 45.6W ps round up to 48.


Yes there is still a mathematical problem.
I failed to specify I meant in the LED rating lol.
Matters are also complicated as different colors are different watt values etc.
Remember they CLAIMED uprated .5 watt LEDs as well.
But then again, truth in advertising? Come on!
Probably under driven. Oddly still my favorite light so far.
If this light IS a beamworks clone (board and wiring) I wonder if I couldn't drill the end cap and with the ordered beamworks as a guide wire up a beamworks timer to it.... hmmmm


----------



## jeffkrol

Lonestarbandit said:


> Yes there is still a mathematical problem.
> I failed to specify I meant in the LED rating lol.
> Matters are also complicated as different colors are different watt values etc.
> Remember they CLAIMED uprated .5 watt LEDs as well.
> But then again, truth in advertising? Come on!
> Probably under driven. Oddly still my favorite light so far.
> If this light IS a beamworks clone (board and wiring) I wonder if I couldn't drill the end cap and with the ordered beamworks as a guide wire up a beamworks timer to it.... hmmmm


Why?? just get a tc-420 and program it to your hearts content..
your 3.6A rating is under the 4A limit of the tc-420..

Heck there are a dozen or so Chinese PWM controls you can use..
From android to ir to ect..
Just note you only have one channel..


Just stick it between the ps and light head..

color "power" to the diodes is controlled by the size of the terminal resistors..
red channel will always have larger resistors in general. Needs to "drop" more voltage..

Odd thing is instead of the "usual" 3 diodes @ 12 volt they seem to use 4..


----------



## Lonestarbandit

Yes but I want the blues to come on at night. 
That's not single channel lol.


Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol

Lonestarbandit said:


> Yes but I want the blues to come on at night.
> That's not single channel lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


Depending on the circuit board there are all sorts of fun things you can do w/ the "channels"..

control "box" for a finnex planted plus that had it's R/W/Blue channels broken up..
each color now has it's own control circuit.









http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/20-diy/647434-diy-timer-dimmer-kind-4.html

video.............
https://youtu.be/TyV1SJ8LEdU


----------



## Lonestarbandit

Cool is this with that controller?

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol

Lonestarbandit said:


> Cool is this with that controller?
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


yep..

https://youtu.be/V3EdwQmYyk0

the finnex had easy channels to seperate. Trick was "reversing" the grounding..
Needed a p-channel mosfet for that..Otherwise it would have been a lot easier..


----------



## Lonestarbandit

The beamworks "48 FSPEC has arrived.12v 20 amp SUPPOSED pack.
I am not impressed.
It is of better build than my cheapest aquaneat but does not match the Yescom MULTISPEC 156 LED.
2000 lux x .015 = 30 PAR.
I also purchased the dual mode timer.
My last purchase for my 20 tall will definantly be the Yescom multispec light I first purchased.
Thanks to Jeffkroll for recommending trying that light at the beginning.
Not to say beamworks is bad it's useable. But it does have colorbanding unlike the Yescom.
But in the battle of CHEAP affordable LED lighting I have to say I feel the Yescom is king.

YESCOM for reference *










Compared to the beamworks * Pretty easy to see the superiority eh?



























































So in closing, Ladies and Gents, where you buy your next cheap LED light from is all up to you but for a CHEAP planted tank LED light with good PAR, no color banding and superior build quality, Yescom MultiSpec, Thou art the King.

Amazon.com: Yescom 48" Multi-Color 156 LED Bulbs Aquarium Light Freshwater Marine 36"- 43inches Fish Tank Lamp: Pet Supplies


There ARE cheaper places I suggest the world marketplace. *make sure you count your LED before ordering they also make same "size" lower LED content models for less. Make sure to get the high LED content model! And ALL of the LED lights are superior to my old single T8 hoods. (70s-1990s) 17-19 watt fxtures.

My work keeps me pretty busy nowadays and I apologize for my less than stellar write ups but I hope my experience with these 3 low cost LED lights can save others in our planted tank community from wasting funds trying to find the best low cost option.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Lonestarbandit

jeffkrol said:


> Depending on the circuit board there are all sorts of fun things you can do w/ the "channels"..
> 
> control "box" for a finnex planted plus that had it's R/W/Blue channels broken up..
> each color now has it's own control circuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/20-diy/647434-diy-timer-dimmer-kind-4.html
> 
> video.............
> https://youtu.be/TyV1SJ8LEdU


BTW that is a very nice custom acrylic box and nice attention to detail on the terminations and distribution block. Credit where due!
Style and function eh?


----------



## jeffkrol

You have to credit Immortal1 for the box build.. I just did the "guts" work mostly..

Not surprised about the Beamswork..Diode spacing and density is just not ideal..

Now if yescom would deliver the .5w one..


----------



## SNAXX

Lonestar, the Beamswork you bought was the low end model I believe. Using Amazon prices for this post, it is only about $39 and has only 54 LEDs at 48". The Yescom you bought has 156 LEDs at 48" and is $64. So those two lights are on different levels. There are better Beamswork lights than the FSPEC, although Beamswork does not make a light as powerful as Yescoms with the same LED makeup. For instance, my Beamswork is the ELF model with 120 6500k LEDs at $56 at the time I purchased it. It's possible, even likely considering the number of LEDs, that the Yescom is a better light than mine. However the model I have or the DA model would have been the more appropriate light for comparison sake. So in summary, the Yescom blows the FSPEC away. That does not necessarily mean Yescom is superior to all Beamswork lights until it's tested against all Beamswork lights.


----------



## Lonestarbandit

SNAXX said:


> Lonestar, the Beamswork you bought was the low end model I believe. Using Amazon prices for this post, it is only about $39 and has only 54 LEDs at 48". The Yescom you bought has 156 LEDs at 48" and is $64. So those two lights are on different levels. There are better Beamswork lights than the FSPEC, although Beamswork does not make a light as powerful as Yescoms with the same LED makeup. For instance, my Beamswork is the ELF model with 120 6500k LEDs at $56 at the time I purchased it. It's possible, even likely considering the number of LEDs, that the Yescom is a better light than mine. However the model I have or the DA model would have been the more appropriate light for comparison sake. So in summary, the Yescom blows the FSPEC away. That does not necessarily mean Yescom is superior to all Beamswork lights until it's tested against all Beamswork lights.


That may be but that Yescom is available and was purchased on the world market place for 34.99 if you look further back in the thread. 
This places it directly in competition with the model of Beamworks I purchased not some other model.
And I purchased all of these for around the same amount this month.
I am simply stating in that price range it cannot compete with the Yescom.


----------



## SNAXX

How would you describe the color the Yescom gives off? It looks like somewhere between the cool of white leds warm of 6500k leds.


----------



## SNAXX

Good find at the price.


----------



## jeffkrol

Yea, right after he bought it they jacked the price to $39.95....


----------



## jeffkrol

The one he bought had the base white emitters at 8000k.
Other "clones" list the whites at 10000k.
Either way the white should be fairly stark blue white w/ the colors "softening" it a bit.


----------



## Lonestarbandit

SNAXX said:


> How would you describe the color the Yescom gives off? It looks like somewhere between the cool of white leds warm of 6500k leds.


I would describe it as slightly very slightly more bluish and crisper than the the warm 6500k but not very far into the spectrum.
Just enough it seems to really wake up colors in the fish and even to some extent the plants. It does pull off a rather convincing natural appearance without being too yellow or dull.
I will be purchasing a 24" version for my 20 tall to replace a double T5 coralife fixture with a natural and a colormax bulb.
Good fixture but it cant compete and surely not on power consumption.
Its light appears dull and yellowish compared to the Yescom.
Hope this helps.

Bump:


jeffkrol said:


> Yea, right after he bought it they jacked the price to $39.95....


Yes they have done. Capitalist Pigs!

Bump:


jeffkrol said:


> The one he bought had the base white emitters at 8000k.
> Other "clones" list the whites at 10000k.
> Either way the white should be fairly stark blue white w/ the colors "softening" it a bit.


There speaks the purely scientific mind lol. 

Bump:


jeffkrol said:


> Yea, right after he bought it they jacked the price to $39.95....


In fact I better get the 24" NOW before the same thing happens to that size, a magical price increase.
Now the secret is out hes going to sell out of those in hurry lol.:nerd: DONE @ 24.99


----------



## Lonestarbandit

SNAXX said:


> Good find at the price.


The credit for that goes to Jeffkroll.
He pointed me in that direction.
So I have also ordered the 24" 78 LED version for my 20 tall.
http://www.yescomusa.com/products/24-30in-78-full-spectrum-led-aquarium-fish-tank-lighting
I did NOT however pay this price this is for example only.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Lonestarbandit

So, 

Recieved the smaller Yescom for my 20T.
Very pleased same quality of construction and aluminum heatsink and huge improvement over my double t5 color wise.
Both are about the same @ 2100 x .015 = 31.5
The dual t5 is slightly more powerful but we are splitting hairs and in terms of color spectrum it's a massive difference.

Coralife double T5 fixture NON HO.








Yescom LED

















































Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## litueont

Good read. Some useful information. Now, I have decided to buy Galaxyhydro Multi-Color LED Light(156 LEDs for 45"-50" tank) too. I have seen details about the best led grow light https://totalguide.org/best-led-grow-lights/ in this blog.


----------



## Mingfatech

*LED lamp heat of the three common errors ?*

Understand led lights , or engaged in business led lighting project individuals are aware that the LED heat sink is related to the quality of the product and led the life , if the layman to buy , often misleading to say that certain materials can be very good heats / heated After buying it , I realized that it was not the same thing at all . One of the common errors : cool material . What high-tech materials that can be used to heat out . In fact , with ordinary aluminum heat , after many tests , heat sink temperature is only 3-5 degrees above the radiator bottom . In other words , if you really can use a good thermal conductivity of the material , in the case of zero thermal resistance , it can reduce the temperature 3-5 degrees Celsius . Common mistakes two : nano-radiation materials . Radiation radiation in the current lighting temperature of 50 degrees Celsius , the proportion of cases can be ignored . The manufacturers of radiation coatings even as they promote a good radiation effect , even if it reaches the radiation capacity of black-body radiation , the proportion of the heat but only a few percent . This meaning is still to be considered ! And the coating itself will hinder the export of heat , thus affecting the heat convection . Common mistakes of the three : heat pipe . Heat pipe has a very good thermal conductivity , which is beyond doubt . However , the heat derived from the heat sink eventually needs to be entrained by air convection . Without to heat sink fins , the heat pipe will soon reach thermal equilibrium and the temperature rises with the heat sink . If the heat pipe to increase the cool fins , the final fin or heat . But the fins and heat pipes / piped contact point but not as good as other ways . The result is a high cost , cool effect has not been improved . However , the heat pipe to be used in integrated LED thermal conductivity is still useful , but to a reasonable structure !:angel::angel::angel:


----------



## Hilarys

*Lumen Brightness*

Lumen is the estimation of shine as apparent to the human eye. In view of radiant lighting, we are altogether acquainted with utilizing watts to gauge the shine of light. Today, 2D Animation Services Prices we utilize lumen. Lumen is the most essential variable while picking which LED strip light you have to take a gander at. When contrasting lumen yield from strip with strip, take note of that there are diverse methods for saying a similar thing.


----------

